# "G" nock groove sizes?



## Flingin_Arrows (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm building up a new batch of arrows which use the Easton uni-bushing, which in turn use the "G" nocks. However, these come in a large- and small-groove version.

Which groove-size is better? Is there any significant difference between the two? These will be used on shafts launched from a 50-pound recurve bow.

Thanks!


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The only differnece is .10 (.88 vs .98) which allows you to match the nock groove to your string serving, rather than reserving your string to match your nock.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

F_A - 

Yup, what Floxter said, but then there's always boiling H2O.

Viper1 out.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The larger throat size G nock is similar to a Uni-Nock throat. The small G nocks require a pretty skinny serving. Also, G nocks don't have the death grip on a serving that most snap nocks seem to. Try getting a dozen of each and decide which you like for a given string/serving. I prefer Uni-Nocks for hunting and G nocks for targets. JMHO.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to Subject*

Hello
On My Wing recurve string.

Iam useing the small G nocks.

Now i was told by Robb that the center serving gets smaller the more twist you add to a string.

But i flound the small [G] nocks was fine for my recurve and complound Boteck.

My thoughts
Later 
Unk


----------



## Flingin_Arrows (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like the larger nocks should work ok. I figure I can always dip them in hot water & then pinch them down if they're too loose, which is better than buying the small ones and having to expand them if they're too tight.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it safe to assume the gap number is measured from the NARROWEST point between the "fingers" because it does widen slightly at the bottom of the valley.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

Large G nocks fit most serving sizes. The small ones are a snug fit on all but the most narrow strings and serving. They are great ncoks, especially when used with G Uni bushings...very protective for the nock end of the arrow shaft.

Mark


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents-

12 strands b-50 + #4 nylon (or similar) or 14 strands of D97 + #4 nylon (or similar) = small groove "G" nocks.

14 strands b-50 + #4 nylon (or similar) or 16 strands of D97 + #4 nylon (or similar) = large groove "G" nocks.

Viper1 out.


----------

